# std video from today



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's a video of my boy's std run from today. He got a first place with it even if there were a couple of heart stopping moments of calling him off wrong jumps.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, that didn't work; let me try again.

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k194/gatorshuman/?action=view&current=MVI_0412.mp4


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Great run! That was fun to watch


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The first link works, just gotta click on the "picture" and it'll open up a second page


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know why it won't copy the video so you can watch it here anymore. Weird. Oh well, there's the link to it or you can click on the picture which takes you to the video and runs it.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That was great! Love watching it!

Your pup reminds me of Stark running, except Stark's a little more clumsy looking...lol.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just have to say, every time I see this thread title I automatically think "sexually transmitted disease". LOL.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

That was so fun to watch. Your dog did great. I thought the same thing about the STD.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not that I've watched a lot of agility videos, but I've never seen a start or finish on a tunnel (closed or open) before. Is this pretty common? Nice job on the run!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Starting or ending with tunnels is pretty common around here, but this is the first time that I've started and ended with one.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Swwwwwwwwweeeeet !!!!! Great run ! :groovy::thumbup:

I also have a Std run to post from 2 weekends ago. Took 2nd, would have been a first, BUT you will see once I post it. :hammer:

Love the distance you have, my gal still is mega velco & drives me crazy...........


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My distance is nothing compared to some of those darn border collies. I swear the handler stands in the middle of the course and sort of points from there and the dog does it.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Elaine said:


> My distance is nothing compared to some of those darn border collies. I swear the handler stands in the middle of the course and sort of points from there and the dog does it.


 
Yep, I know & so envy that.....................


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That was a nice run! I do have a question though, when I competed in agility it was either a sit or a down on the table. Your boy just stood, did they change it?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice job and great call offs

Not elaine here, but YES , in akc you can do whatever you want on the table now, sit, down, stand, as long as it's that 5 secs


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job, thanks for posting the video! :thumbup:


----------

